# Hope to help...



## quesauce (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi All,

I've been lurking around here for a while and thought I would take the plunge and contribute. I work for Stage Technologies as an automation engineer. We provide automation and rigging equipment to lots of companies and organizations at all levels of the entertainment spectrum. I'm more than happy to answer questions; however, there may be some questions I can't answer for reasons that are too silly to enumerate. That being said, if you have questions about the hows and whys of automation, fire away!


----------



## Van (Sep 8, 2011)

SWEET ! Welcome Aboard ! Great to have a real live Automation guy ! and another LV guy as well.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 8, 2011)

Welcome to the Booth! We are glad to have an automation expert join us. Don't worry about what you can and can't say. We have other members who have employers that require them to be careful about what they say, so we are well aware of your situation. In fact you might want to ask your boss if it's okay for you to identify yourself as an employee here. Many of our members are not allowed to even do that. We don't want anyone getting in trouble.

Check out the Wiki, it's an amazing work!


----------



## quesauce (Sep 8, 2011)

We're really trying to do more outreach work. There's a whole lot of misinformation/confusion in the industry, and the more we can clear it up, the better!


----------



## tjrobb (Sep 9, 2011)

-message deleted-


----------



## Footer (Sep 9, 2011)

quesauce said:


> We're really trying to do more outreach work. There's a whole lot of misinformation/confusion in the industry, and the more we can clear it up, the better!


 
Are you saying I can't control this: 



with this? 


(Sorry the picture is from a competitor!)




Great to have you around here, welcome!


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 9, 2011)

Kyle you East coast guys are so behind the times. Out West we demand two dimensional control of our automation. I use one of these:


----------



## quesauce (Sep 9, 2011)

Custom HMIs aren't unheard of, and if that's what the customer REALLY wants, we'll make it happen. There may be a few layers of additional hardware, but we'll try very hard to hide that from the operator!


Footer said:


> Are you saying I can't control this:
> 
> 
> with this?
> ...


----------

